# yet another question



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 26, 2016)

Hopefully I am not annoying you good folks with all my questions. I cut out some 6' logs of the rainbow poplar and have decided to take them to the mill. Seems better than leaving them lay outside. There is going to be way more of this than i can use before it rots, so i intend to offer it here first. I dont want to violate the "are you interested" clause, but it also seems like a good idea to cut what folks want and need. To that end I am open to requests. Just not real sure how to go about it. I know you guys will steer me straight. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sprung (Jan 26, 2016)

John, here is a list of common blank sizes: http://woodbarter.com/threads/list-of-nominal-sizes-needed-for-blanks.14846/

As you are aware of, threads gauging interest are not allowed, but what has generally been recommended is to cut some into blanks, especially common blank sizes such as 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" x 6" for call blanks or other sizes for bowl blanks, etc, and list some for sale, but also making it known in your initial sale post of those processed blanks that you have more material and can custom cut to suit a person's individual needs.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 26, 2016)

@Sprung thanks. Kind of the direction i was headed, just trying to avoid too many pitfalls. Also dont want to end up with a bunch of 4/4 stock when everone wants 8/4. You cant resaw 1" into 2". Ive tried. Doesnt work. Even if you saw it twice!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 26, 2016)

hmmvbreaker said:


> @Sprung You cant resaw 1" into 2". Ive tried. Doesnt work. Even if you saw it twice!



You need to borrow my board stretcher, it doesn't work well though. 

You will find that most people here make things round so you'll likely sell more blanks than boards. I like both BUT usually it's not practical to ship boards unless it's something that's hard to get and the shipping doesn't cost more than what the boards are worth. Hope that helps

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 26, 2016)

I agree with Michael - I love boards, but it's not usually cost effective to ship something in the size I'd like, so I usually go for turning stock from here and source my lumber locally, though have gotten small boards from here too for various projects.

BTW, my wife has an uncle that lives in Mexico, MO. Haven't been through there myself though. We wanted to swing through there to see him when we went to Kansas City on vacation in November, but weren't able to at the time.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2016)

To add - I think the "interest" rule is there to prevent folks from selling stuff they do not have yet- speculation. Not to prevent some one like you that has a product from finding out how would the best way to cut something you already have up. Advise above is good.


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 26, 2016)

@Sprung, really? What is his name? Fair chance that i know him. I also really appreciate the input. I find this to be beautiful wood and really want to see used in an appropiate manner. Some of the work i have seen here is simply incredible. Almost hurts my feelings to sell it, but i gotta make a living and all that......


Sprung said:


> I agree with Michael - I love boards, but it's not usually cost effective to ship something in the size I'd like, so I usually go for turning stock from here and source my lumber locally, though have gotten small boards from here too for various projects.
> 
> BTW, my wife has an uncle that lives in Mexico, MO. Haven't been through there myself though. We wanted to swing through there to see him when we went to Kansas City on vacation in November, but weren't able to at the time.


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 26, 2016)

@Mike1950 thanks. I completely understand the need for the rule. I dont even sell on ebay anymore because of such jackassery. Big part of what lead me here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 26, 2016)

hmmvbreaker said:


> @Sprung, really? What is his name? Fair chance that i know him. I also really appreciate the input. I find this to be beautiful wood and really want to see used in an appropiate manner. Some of the work i have seen here is simply incredible. Almost hurts my feelings to sell it, but i gotta make a living and all that......



Rex Lawfer - used to work for Pilcher's Jewelry for many years until they closed recently. He does watch repair and ended up recently opening up his own shop somewhere.

BTW, if you were closer, I'd gladly drive down for a load of boards, but you're a little out of reach for a drive for some lumber...


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 26, 2016)

Been there before, What you need to do is cut some blanks of specific sizes, post those with good pics and prices, and then state other sizes available upon request. Just remember, They do still have the right to refuse whatever you cut once you post pictures (Required even though you are custom cutting for a specific person) if the grain, figure, toe shot, etc. doesn't meet their needs. I've rarely seen that happen though as long as the blanks you post first are comparable to the rest of the wood. 

Also some tips since it sounds like you're having green logs milled into slabs, Get some anchor seal and wax the blanks right after you cut them and take your pictures. Nothing worse than getting some blanks and finding they checked in shipping or immediately after receiving since the humidity varies so much form place to place throughout the US. In a pinch they can be wrapped in Saran Wrap if the customer is OK with that but long term that seems to lead to mold much more often. Just my $.02

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 26, 2016)

@Schroedc thanks. As far as green wood i wont be offering any of that. It will be dried for sure, simply to avoid any kinds of checking, mold, or moisture related problems. I will get some blanks made though.

@Sprung, i sometimes get up to kc to visit my cousin. I will be sure to let you know when i am coming.


----------



## Sprung (Jan 26, 2016)

hmmvbreaker said:


> @Sprung, i sometimes get up to kc to visit my cousin. I will be sure to let you know when i am coming.



Well, I don't live in KC - only went there on vacation in November. I live up in the southwest corner of MN.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 26, 2016)

Bean_counter said:


> You need to borrow my board stretcher, it doesn't work well though.
> 
> You will find that most people here make things round so you'll likely sell more blanks than boards. I like both BUT usually it's not practical to ship boards unless it's something that's hard to get and the shipping doesn't cost more than what the boards are worth. Hope that helps



@Bean_counter I know. Those pesky board stretchers. About as much fun as herding wild cats.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 26, 2016)

@Sprung Ok. Yes, that is a bitt more out of the way......


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 29, 2016)

hmmvbreaker said:


> @Bean_counter I know. Those pesky board stretchers. About as much fun as herding wild cats.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## justallan (Jan 29, 2016)

@hmmvbreaker, one thing that might help is to post a pic or so of what you have and ask the best way to saw it up and what most folks use it for. Although it's no guarantee in any way, but you can get a little bit of a feel of what's popular and go from there.
I post a lot of pics when I get logs, some of when I saw them and some after they are sized and stickered. Number 1, it's sharing a part of this whole game that a lot of folks won't ever get to see done. Number 2, it's getting a feel of what folks are wanting, (this week). And for me there's Number 3, the continuing learning process and using the knowledge of the members here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 29, 2016)

@justallan thanks. I agree with the learning curve here. Two weeks ago a burl was a defect destined for the fire wood pile. I have some time yet since i typically sell green logs, so it will be awhile before i have much dry wood to sell. I am eager with anticipation though. It will be very rewarding to see the end product of a tree i harvested myself. On a side note, as a mill owner, have you found it financially viable as a business or is it more of a hobby?


----------



## justallan (Jan 29, 2016)

@hmmvbreaker, everyone here is plenty willing to help out and keep you on track with great info. You say it will be awhile before you have dry wood to offer up, a lot of wood is sold green and I've read over and over that folks that are turning bowls, hollow forms, etc. actually WANT it green. I've actually only sold a very small amount of dry wood, it just depends what it is and what it's going to be used for.
As for if I have found it to be profitable? OH HECK YES! I work for a large ranch and certain times of the year I can do my own thing a lot. Right now I work 7 days, but only a few hours a day until calves start hitting the ground in march and then it's game time and I have to show them why they pay me what they do.
You have to find a niche to fill that not everyone's doing or find a way that you can produce product cheaper. I'm lucky that there's not bunches of folks selling FBE burls.
My first mill paid for itself by sawing power poles, lumber and burls. I sold it and put the money towards my new mill and it paid for itself with mostly just burls and juniper. I laugh at myself for selling most all of my green juniper and then yesterday spent $360 for one log, although it's seasoned and will be milled for me.
I would call what I'm doing a hobby, but a pretty darned profitable one at this point.


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 29, 2016)

@justallan Good info. I do plan to cut some blanks once i get my logs to mill. The weather has been tough this year for skidding logs. Just wouldnt freeze. The reason i ask about the was because i am (and have been for some time) considering getting one. It would be all kinds of handy but my current sawyer mills for 22cents/bdft. He is amish and in Amish land you arent cool unless you have a sawmill! It gets hard for me to justify the cost at those rates.


----------



## justallan (Jan 29, 2016)

My mill was built by some Amish guys in Missouri. I have an EZ Boardwalk Jr. Great mill and a great company.


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes! Ez Boardwalk. They are in Emden, Mo. Just an hour away from me. I know the place.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## justallan (Jan 30, 2016)

@hmmvbreaker, you may want to start a post in the sawmilling section asking opinions on profit and such. There are definitely more experienced members here and possibly some in your area that can give you info that could help you out more.


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 15, 2016)

hmmvbreaker said:


> @Sprung thanks. Kind of the direction i was headed, just trying to avoid too many pitfalls. Also dont want to end up with a bunch of 4/4 stock when everone wants 8/4. You cant resaw 1" into 2". Ive tried. Doesnt work. Even if you saw it twice!


I may be interested in 4/4 do you have any pics


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 15, 2016)

@MarksCaribbeanWoodworks not at the moment. I am going to take a smaller one in on wednesday and see how it is going. I will certainly be having some 4/4 sawn though.


----------

